# new kimber



## sw (Mar 30, 2010)

Bought my first Kimber pistol today. I got a new Ultra Carry II, I can't wait to shoot tomorrow.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations. I got mine about a year and a half ago. She's been really sweet!


----------



## bman505 (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats. I got my Kimber Ultra Carry II last year. Mine is the TLE, what is yours?


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats on the New Kimber. Have an Ultra Stainless Raptor II bought over a year ago. NO problems at all! Zero!, Nada!, Zilch! Gun goes Bang everytime and shoots great!


----------

